# What caused this



## garshark (Aug 23, 2011)

I caught this today and not sure what's wrong with its back


----------



## j1337 (Nov 29, 2012)

I'd be interested to know as well. I've caught one like that sometime last year.


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

Defect from the hatchery.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Yes ..injury at the hatchery . Sure is hard getting a nice straight fillet off of em....


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Got this walleye off the dump in Cleveland last summer. Pic doesn't do the fish justice but he had a hunch back and and was deformed like yours but not as bad. He's still swimming


----------



## grant778 (Nov 22, 2014)

It could be a result of hatchery conditions. It also may be a result of a genetic mutation it was born with (these fish are the offspring of a fairly diverse mix of wild and stocked steelhead returning to the manistee river system). There is also a chance it might have been caused by really poor angler handling (sometimes people will even literally kick them back into the water).


----------



## rockriv (Sep 18, 2012)

Did you keep it?


----------



## garshark (Aug 23, 2011)

rockriv said:


> Did you keep it?


I didn't but another guy on the breakwall did. I gave it to him


----------



## bigfish713 (Dec 20, 2005)




----------



## j1337 (Nov 29, 2012)

Cool to learn something new like that. At least we can hopefully say it isn't the water quality causing it lol


----------

